# Caution Home Depot Christmas Tree Alert



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

PLEASE READ THIS IF YOU BOUGHT YOUR CHRISTMAS TREE AT HOME DEPOT. It was posted on the rescue's website
URGENT!!! A fellow rescue received a horrifying call from an adopter whose kitten passed away this morning of Ethylene Glycol poisoning after ingesting a Christmas tree needle from a tree purchased at Home Depot. Apparently, ALL Christmas trees from Home Depot are sprayed with this material found in ANTI-FREEZE! This has been verified through Home Depot Corporate and the veterinary office that tried to save the kitten's life.
Please keep this family (with four devastated children) in your thoughts tonight. One little girl thinks it's her fault, because she picked out the tree


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

OMG, So scary. I dont know where our tree came from. someone gave it to us but Oliver loves to play tug on the lower branches. I also posted this on 2 FB Maltese pages that Im a member of.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> PLEASE READ THIS IF YOU BOUGHT YOUR CHRISTMAS TREE AT HOME DEPOT. It was posted on the rescue's website
> URGENT!!! A fellow rescue received a horrifying call from an adopter whose kitten passed away this morning of Ethylene Glycol poisoning after ingesting a Christmas tree needle from a tree purchased at Home Depot. Apparently, ALL Christmas trees from Home Depot are sprayed with this material found in ANTI-FREEZE! This has been verified through Home Depot Corporate and the veterinary office that tried to save the kitten's life.
> Please keep this family (with four devastated children) in your thoughts tonight. One little girl thinks it's her fault, because she picked out the tree


Are these the live trees or something that the fake trees have?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am not sure but I assumed live and they use it to preserve the trees so they last longer.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

thank, Mags. I shared your post on FB, so that everyone I know could see it. That is just so damned stupid and downright criminal. Home Depot just made my list. That list is getting so long.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Mindi, someone else asked your question it was the REAL trees


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

the tree had flocking on it. The paint used to create flocking has ethylene glycol in it.

edit: that is what several people said on CBC. I think flocking is the fake snow which I would think would only be on the fake trees. I worked at Home Depot for 13 years and never recall seeing a real tree with "snow" on it.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That is horrendous!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

This is horrible.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I believe tinsel also has this product in it. Very lethal to cats specifically  So sad for that family and especially that little girl. I hope they're able to help her understand its not her fault.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Someone on FB said they do put it on real trees.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm confused....is it real trees or artificial trees. We bought a new artificial this year with the white stuff on it but we got it at Canadian Tire.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know. I was getting both answers. I'd be afraid of the "snow". Maybe someone else can find a better article than the one I found. I'm sitting in the kids pickup line at school I can try to call the home Depot corporate office.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Better to be safe than sorry and just don't leave Piper alone by the tree.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I called corporate and they don't have that listed as an ingredient in any of their trees. She said it could have been contaminated in shipping or during loading at the store.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am not sure I would trust what they say but either way it is a good reminder that you need to dog proof the holidays. I am glad this year I did a table top tree, but I also don't allow them in the room unless we are there.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Snopes article


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> thank, Mags. I shared your post on FB, so that everyone I know could see it. That is just so damned stupid and downright criminal. Home Depot just made my list. That list is getting so long.


 :thumbsup: I agree with you Sylvia


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's more information:

snopes.com: Kitten Dies Due to Home Depot Christmas Tree


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I read the Snopes article before I saw it here, and the thing that we have to be cautious about is believing everything we read without careful investigation. To vilify Home Depot may be premature-- we need to wait until we find out the lab reports. I'll be watching to see what is found out.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor little kitten, that's so sad for the little one and family. I almost bought a tree with the white flocking /snow. But I think it was the REAL tree as was said above....I'd call the company to check whatever type.
I just bought a new tree at Canadian Tire too Kathy ....a slim, green one, no snow.

Boy you are almost afraid to buy anything, the massive recall notice for Van EE air exchangers applies to mine...it has been a fire hazard in my home for the past 12 years...that's not very comforting. I have 2 and they are turned off now until a 'fix' part arrives.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

socalyte said:


> I read the Snopes article before I saw it here, and the thing that we have to be cautious about is believing everything we read without careful investigation. To vilify Home Depot may be premature-- we need to wait until we find out the lab reports. I'll be watching to see what is found out.


This is so very true. How many times have we seen people get all whipped up over something that proves to be untrue. http://youtu.be/v_CgPsGY5Mw


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> thank, Mags. I shared your post on FB, so that everyone I know could see it. That is just so damned stupid and downright criminal. Home Depot just made my list. That list is getting so long.


In the past I have posted on both FB and SM the alarming number of food products alone that use ethylene glycol. One might be suprised if one starts checking labels. It's in many packaged baked goods, ice cream, sodas, frostings (like Betty Crocker Rich and Creamy Frosting) ... sauces and dressings, whipped dairy products (Dream Whip Topping Mix) ... coffee (like Dunkin' Donuts flavored coffees), beer (Carona) ... Hershey chocolate ... the list goes on and on. 

It's also used in cosmetics ... and, pharmaceutical products. I recently checked the label on my Colgate toothpaste ... and, yes, it is in there, too.

Check product labels, period.

And yet we are made to believe that in very small amounts it is safe to ingest. Yes, the foods listed above are pure junk ... but, still. I find it hard to trust anything anymore.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> In the past I have posted on both FB and SM the alarming number of food products alone that use ethylene glycol. One might be suprised if one starts checking labels. It's in many packaged baked goods, ice cream, sodas, frostings (like Betty Crocker Rich and Creamy Frosting) ... sauces and dressings, whipped dairy products (Dream Whip Topping Mix) ... coffee (like Dunkin' Donuts flavored coffees), beer (Carona) ... Hershey chocolate ... the list goes on and on.
> 
> It's also used in cosmetics ... and, pharmaceutical products. I recently checked the label on my Colgate toothpaste ... and, yes, it is in there, too.
> 
> ...


Oh no! Dunkin Donuts Chocolate Glazed is my favorite. I drink it every day. Is it only toxic to pets or can it be toxic to humans? I have been known to put down a few cups a day sometimes.


----------

